# root ball transplant



## blondlebanese (Oct 30, 2014)

I transplanted today.  I took the plants out of the small pot and planted in the larger pot leaving the root ball undisturbed.  should I have loosened the roots first?  if so should I replant with the roots straightend out?


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2014)

they should be fine


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah you don't have to break loose the roots, that actually disturbs them some. You want to move them into their new soil without disturbing them as much as possible. Once they settle in, they will find the new soil themselves.


----------

